# Killington 2-4-11



## Black Phantom (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone going to "pre-position" for the next round of "resurfacing" coming to the Institution?

This is going to be one of the best days of the season. 

Dig out your beloved discounts and ski the pow little people.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 1, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

I may if my flight to DC thursday night doesn't happen...

<crosses fingers>

-w


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I may if my flight to DC thursday night doesn't happen...
> 
> <crosses fingers>
> 
> -w



You may be granted your wish. The airport will be shutting down shortly.  I will be watching for you.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 2, 2011)

Friday is looking to be a classic East Coast ski day. Plenty of room, come and get some.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 3, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I may if my flight to DC thursday night doesn't happen...
> 
> <crosses fingers>
> 
> -w



Snowing in the city again. Any update on flight status?  

http://www.boston.com/travel/flights/


----------



## WJenness (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Snowing in the city again. Any update on flight status?
> 
> http://www.boston.com/travel/flights/



On as of now.

-w


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 3, 2011)

WJenness said:


> On as of now.
> 
> -w



OK. I will be _*"pre-positioning"*_ this evening in order to get early chair. Also have to shovel the walkway.

The _*re-surfacing*_ event should have the Institution skiing in top shape. More snow on the way as well Fri>Sat>Sun


----------

